# Tour de france road.cc fantasy league



## montage (25 Jun 2010)

http://road.cc/fantasy-tour-de-france 

as recommended by chuffy:


Chuffy said:


> Road.cc have got one going (with actual prizes and everything!) which is certainly tempting. What else is around and what is everyone doing?



Whilst the one we are going to use remainds undecided I thought I would make a thread for people to get started in this league if they wish.


So click the link, register and create your team (requires a bit of thought due to the low budget)

I've also made a Cycle Chat league here where you will need to enter an ID pin which is:*1358*


----------



## Chuffy (25 Jun 2010)

Heh, I am the corporate tart... 

That'll be £20 in used fivers Dave...


----------



## Chuffy (25 Jun 2010)

Bloody hell, that was hard! 

Right, Team Hot Sauce is in. Bring it on!


----------



## gazmercer (25 Jun 2010)

Team 11sprocket, registered, team picked and league joined.


----------



## montage (25 Jun 2010)

Not a bad website in all that.... whats your link with it chuffy?


----------



## Chuffy (25 Jun 2010)

montage said:


> Not a bad website in all that.... whats your link with it chuffy?


I write reviews for them and organise the Exmouth Exodus with Big Dave Atkinson, one of the chaps who owns and runs Road.CC.


----------



## montage (25 Jun 2010)

Chuffy said:


> I write reviews for them and organise the Exmouth Exodus with Big Dave Atkinson, one of the chaps who owns and runs Road.CC.



Some of those reviews weren't that bad a read


----------



## Bayerd (25 Jun 2010)

Registered and submitted team Viejo...


----------



## wav3ydave (25 Jun 2010)

I'm feeling the love from you all... looking forward to see if all that coding works in the heat of battle :-)

chuffy - just keep the proceeds from the roving tea van, we'll call it quits


----------



## Flying_Monkey (26 Jun 2010)

Flying Monkeys are ready to go... not picked my final 9 yet but we are there.


----------



## automatic_jon (28 Jun 2010)

Team Steve ready to go. I couldn't think of a team name so they just got the first name that came to mind.


----------



## adscrim (28 Jun 2010)

I'm in, can't wait as I'm on holiday for the last two weeks of the tour!


----------



## biking_fox (28 Jun 2010)

A very good interface indeed. Team picked, league joined. 

Hope the updates are as frequent as promised! (can't be worse than velogames though)


----------



## naffets (28 Jun 2010)

Im in skys the limit! bit of fun, bring it on cc,ers!!!

also agree nice web site have subscribed for a while now


----------



## CotterPin (28 Jun 2010)

I've been something of a lurker hereabouts lately but Team CotterPin is ready to roll .... and then promptly fall over! 
And +1 re road.cc, mainly 'cos I won a nice pair of blingy pedals from them a few months ago (only competition I have ever won).


----------



## Chuffy (28 Jun 2010)

And Soler bites the dust! Again.

Time to pick another KoM.....


----------



## Flying_Monkey (28 Jun 2010)

Chuffy said:


> And Soler bites the dust! Again.
> 
> Time to pick another KoM.....



I've gone for Gadret for the mountains - bit of a dark horse, but came on well in Italy, and it will be interesting to see how much better prepared he is for his home tour...


----------



## theloafer (29 Jun 2010)

the porridge noshers are in..


----------



## ManiaMuse (29 Jun 2010)

Danny's Pheasants, ready to shoot some poachers.


----------



## badkitty (1 Jul 2010)

Kitty's Bad Boys are in and ready to prop up the bottom of the league as per usual.


----------



## Shadow (1 Jul 2010)

'...and ready to prop up the bottom of the league as per usual.'

I wouldn't bank on that BK. To perform well, one needs to take advantage of using each days subs and _I_ won't have time for that.


----------



## Vidor06 (1 Jul 2010)

Add in the fact that I dont really know what I am doing there is a fair chance my team will be languishing.


----------



## dmoan (1 Jul 2010)

endoftether elite: ready to roll!


----------



## Lisa21 (2 Jul 2010)

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! am in it now too!!!
"Fred's fine fiddlers" (for you, Kitty) is now official


----------



## badkitty (2 Jul 2010)

Lisa21 said:


> Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! am in it now too!!!
> "Fred's fine fiddlers" (for you, Kitty) is now official



Excellent! You'd better be as hopeless as me though missus...


----------



## Lisa21 (2 Jul 2010)

As you well know sweetie, my hopelessness knows no bounds


----------



## rikki (3 Jul 2010)

Last minute joiner.

I've put in a team.

Batteries Not Required

Now I've got a few hours to refine it, or go with the rush list.

See you on the course!


----------



## Norry1 (3 Jul 2010)

Is there a Cycle Chat Mini League?

I've registered Pirate Racing 

Martin


----------



## Noodley (3 Jul 2010)

Internet connection restored and last minute picking of team Cattywat completed....


----------



## montage (3 Jul 2010)

Norry1 said:


> Is there a Cycle Chat Mini League?
> 
> I've registered Pirate Racing
> 
> Martin




re-read the OP


----------



## iLB (3 Jul 2010)

late entry for team shimano skillz


----------



## Chuffy (3 Jul 2010)

Scores are up!


----------



## Chuffy (3 Jul 2010)

Shadow said:


> '...and ready to prop up the bottom of the league as per usual.'
> 
> I wouldn't bank on that BK. To perform well, one needs to take advantage of using each days subs and _I_ won't have time for that.


You might not need to. 138 points so far!


----------



## badkitty (3 Jul 2010)

Woohoo! I'm 12th! Forgive me for celebrating, but I think that might be the highest I go this year, so I'm making the most of it!


----------



## Crackle (3 Jul 2010)

Noodley said:


> Internet connection restored and last minute picking of team Cattywat completed....



Have you joined the league? I cannae see you.


----------



## Chuffy (3 Jul 2010)

badkitty said:


> Woohoo! I'm 12th! Forgive me for celebrating, but I think that might be the highest I go this year, so I'm making the most of it!


So when are you going down? 

What?


----------



## Chuffy (3 Jul 2010)

Crackle said:


> Have you joined the league? I cannae see you.


I was wondering that.  I think the old fool has joined the wrong game.


----------



## Vidor06 (3 Jul 2010)

132 points! Get in there! Pure fluke mind you.


----------



## Noodley (3 Jul 2010)

Chuffy said:


> I was wondering that.  I think the old fool has joined the wrong game.



Och I dinnae ken, I was in a hurry. 

I'll check...the pressures of cat shows.....


----------



## Chuffy (3 Jul 2010)

Noodley said:


> Och I dinnae ken, I was in a hurry.
> 
> I'll check...the pressures of cat shows.....


Did you enter the team code to join our league?


----------



## Ball (4 Jul 2010)

Ball's rollers are in! Can't for the life of me figure out how they scored yesterday, and why Andy Schleck will have scored more than Ed B-H??!! But I'll take it.


----------



## Ball (4 Jul 2010)

sorry, I'm talking absolute poppycock, I was looking at their 'prices' not their points. What a douche.


----------



## badkitty (4 Jul 2010)

Wow - Go shadow! You're *15th* out of *1624* teams! 
I just had a look at the overall league to see how our lot compare, and was so pleased to see that! 
Well done!


----------



## Vidor06 (4 Jul 2010)

Just had a look myself and I am sitting 34th overall and I dont have a clue what I am doing.


----------



## Chuffy (4 Jul 2010)

Vidor06 said:


> Just had a look myself and I am sitting 34th overall and I dont have a clue what I am doing.


Whatever it is, keep on doing it!

I'm just gutted that my man Farrar got stiffed on an easy win. Bah!


----------



## Shadow (5 Jul 2010)

thanks BK, not sure such lofty heights can be maintained! a pleasant surprise though.
and Chuffy - my sentiments exactly!


----------



## montage (5 Jul 2010)

Forgot to check before prologue - some reason I am 2 riders down, meaning incomplete team, meaning 0 points, and I would have racked up a nice amount as well.
Grrrrrrrrr
Lost stage 2 points as well


----------



## iAmiAdam (5 Jul 2010)

Team go faster stripes is, well, last.

Knew I shouldn't of backed the british.


----------



## badkitty (5 Jul 2010)

Hey Chuffy, It seems I'm going down... 

...and I can't help noticing that Lisa's got 69 points.

Couldn't make it up, could you?...


----------



## Lisa21 (5 Jul 2010)

badkitty said:


> Hey Chuffy, It seems I'm going down... *Nothing ever changes does it BK*
> 
> ...and I can't help noticing that Lisa's got 69 points.***
> 
> Couldn't make it up, could you?...




**..... * xx


----------



## Chuffy (5 Jul 2010)

badkitty said:


> Hey Chuffy, It seems I'm going down...
> 
> ...and I can't help noticing that Lisa's got 69 points.
> 
> Couldn't make it up, could you?...


Video or it didn't happen.


----------



## John the Monkey (6 Jul 2010)

In a move that maybe ill advised, I got the arse with Spartacus after yesterday and transferred him out of my team.


----------



## Chuffy (6 Jul 2010)

John the Monkey said:


> In a move that maybe ill advised, I got the arse with Spartacus after yesterday and transferred him out of my team.


I'm taking it so seriously that I had a complete moral breakdown and transferred Teflon Tex into my squad. He'll be there until we hit the mountains...


----------



## Crackle (6 Jul 2010)

Chuffy said:


> I'm taking it so seriously that I had a complete moral breakdown and transferred Teflon Tex into my squad. He'll be there until we hit the mountains...



I saw that. I was waiting for you to 'fess up before I outed you


----------



## Chuffy (6 Jul 2010)

Crackle said:


> I saw that. I was waiting for you to 'fess up before I outed you


Would it help if I told you that I feel really, really dirty? 

And that he's cheaper than Bertie.


----------



## Landslide (6 Jul 2010)

Chuffy said:


> I'm taking it so seriously that I had a complete moral breakdown and transferred Teflon Tex into my squad. He'll be there until we hit the mountains...


----------



## Crackle (6 Jul 2010)

No it wouldn't, especially as you've ignored Cuddles. 

I'm waiting to see if I need to re-jig my team with Farrar having cracked his wrist. Bertie might have to go if I need a new sprinter of worth. Mind you Petacchi is on form and he does go over mtns, hmmm.


----------



## Chuffy (6 Jul 2010)

Naughty man! 

Right, as soon as the transfer window opens he's out. Mmmm, defenestrating Teflon Tex. How pleasing.


----------



## Cathryn (6 Jul 2010)

Gutted I missed this. I've been away for the past 2 weeks and am too late. Shocker.


----------



## badkitty (6 Jul 2010)

Chuffy said:


> Would it help if I told you that I feel really, really dirty?



So no change there then.

Poor poor Baggy...



ps..you fanboy you!


----------



## iAmiAdam (6 Jul 2010)

I wanna switch martinez for another climber. Any hunches?


----------



## Landslide (6 Jul 2010)

Soler.


----------



## ManiaMuse (7 Jul 2010)

Grr, everytime I ditch someone in a transfer they do well in the following stage. First Chavanel, then Schleck and now Petacchi. Also Cav is terrible value so far.


----------



## iAmiAdam (7 Jul 2010)

If I don't get points from cav today or tomorro, he's gone.


----------



## Noodley (7 Jul 2010)

Some well deserved 'most aggressive rider' points today for Team Cattywat!


----------



## iAmiAdam (7 Jul 2010)

Oh bugger, got some points from cav, I still feel like swapping him though, possibly for Boassen Hagen


----------



## Crackle (7 Jul 2010)

I got some sneaky points but I'm not saying what for  

I picked him carefully though and he is consistent.


Edit: Scrap that, looking at the wrong stage, bugger.


----------



## Noodley (7 Jul 2010)

...and I am seriously impressed with how quickly the scores are updated!!


----------



## iAmiAdam (7 Jul 2010)

Same, Really good league for me as a first timer.


----------



## montage (7 Jul 2010)

Crackle said:


> I got some sneaky points but I'm not saying what for
> 
> I picked him carefully though and he is consistent.
> 
> ...




Not like we can see your team players or anything...


----------



## montage (7 Jul 2010)

due to a false start - missing 2 stages, I am completely out of the running on this one despite having what I believe is a very strong team....next year


----------



## Noodley (7 Jul 2010)

montage said:


> due to a false start - missing 2 stages, I am completely out of the running on this one despite having what I believe is a *very strong team*....next year



Not like we can see your team players or anything...


----------



## Crackle (7 Jul 2010)

Noodley said:


> Not like we can see your team players or anything...




Or his points. 39 today I believe and what was it? Oh yes, 5 yesterday 

Still you're doing better in the other one Montage.


----------



## Dayvo (7 Jul 2010)

I can't seem to find the link to the CC league table!

Any help?

I'm 321st out of 1,726 if anyone cares. And I've got 241 points! 

Don't know if it's good or bad!


----------



## Crackle (7 Jul 2010)

Click on your team, scroll down to my leagues and click join a league, then enter the league number in the first post.

And 241 puts you in ninth out of 38


----------



## Chuffy (7 Jul 2010)

Dayvo said:


> I can't seem to find the link to the CC league table!
> 
> Any help?


Yes, it's the one where I'm in 5th, waiting to pounce.


----------



## Dayvo (7 Jul 2010)

Crackle said:


> Click on your team, *scroll down to my leagues and click join a league*, then enter the league number in the first post.



That's the part I can't find!


----------



## Dayvo (7 Jul 2010)

Chuffy said:


> Yes, it's the one where I'm in 5th, waiting to *flounce*.



That's more like it!


----------



## Chuffy (7 Jul 2010)

Dayvo said:


> That's more like it!


If I get busted in the sprint tomorrow, I might just. 
<flings bonnet down steps of surrey with a fringe on top>


----------



## badkitty (7 Jul 2010)

I'm so happy with Jesus Hernandez - picked because of the name, obviously- who got me the Lantern Rouge 10 points today!

My team may be crap, but they're stylish.


----------



## Chuffy (7 Jul 2010)

badkitty said:


> I'm so happy with Jesus Hernandez - picked because of the name, obviously- who got me the Lantern Rouge 10 points today!


Hang on, so you get points for being last _on the stage_ and not for being Lantern Rouge on GC? 

I may have a little paddy...


----------



## Crackle (7 Jul 2010)

badkitty said:


> I'm so happy with Jesus Hernandez - picked because of the name, obviously- who got me the Lantern Rouge 10 points today!
> 
> My team may be crap, but they're stylish.



My man missed it by one place but he wasn't the one I picked for lantern rouge.


----------



## gazmercer (8 Jul 2010)

Errrr, Woohoo, 33 points in total for me so far. Bah!! I'm cr*p at this Fantasy League stuff.

*Your ranking: 1539/1739


*


----------



## linbug (8 Jul 2010)

Bloody hell. As soon as I transfer cav he goes and wins one. Should have kept the faith...


----------



## Dayvo (10 Jul 2010)

linbug said:


> Bloody hell. As soon as I transfer cav he goes and wins one. Should have kept the faith...




And ANOTHER one! 

Still can't find the CC league table!


----------



## Noodley (10 Jul 2010)

I dropped 50 places yesterday...hopefully pick up some better points today.


----------



## Noodley (10 Jul 2010)

Just made my first transfers, dropping Geraint Thomas and Fabian Cancellara after their performances today....


----------



## rikki (12 Jul 2010)

GRRRR 

I took my eye off this for the weekend. I was not planning to make any changes. But my climber has gone and I didn't get any points for stages 7 and 8.


----------



## badkitty (12 Jul 2010)

Blimey! Just checked the main league again... Shadow is second in the entire thing!  Only 22 points behind the leader. Am very impressed and only a teeny weeny bit green eyed.


----------



## Noodley (12 Jul 2010)

Well done shadow!!!


----------



## iAmiAdam (12 Jul 2010)

Just swapped Brad of wiggins for cadel evans and was dissapointed, sky and co showed so much potential. Next year eh?


----------



## Noodley (12 Jul 2010)

2 more transfers made in preparation for more mountains....


----------



## iAmiAdam (12 Jul 2010)

Can I swap my KM contender for a domestique?


----------



## Noodley (12 Jul 2010)

Has to be like for like, so no.


----------



## iAmiAdam (12 Jul 2010)

Would need to much of a reshuffle to get who I wanted, so cbb. Evans in, wiggins out. for tomorrow. 


Who's gonna be in the chat room for some more mid stage banter?


----------



## Noodley (12 Jul 2010)

If it's working....

It's currently not working (for me anyway and I have not seen anyone showing as being there all evening) but Admin is on the case...

But I'm at work anyway


----------



## Noodley (12 Jul 2010)

It's working again.....


----------



## Flying_Monkey (13 Jul 2010)

I just swapped out Simon Gerrans, just in time, for obvious reasons. Otherwise I'm sticking with my team!


----------



## Shadow (13 Jul 2010)

Phew - this is exhausting! I am amazed at overall position. But still 2 weeks to go, so feeling no pressure at all to represent fellow CCers at this nose bleed level.


----------



## badkitty (13 Jul 2010)

Shadow said:


> Phew - this is exhausting! I am amazed at overall position. But still 2 weeks to go, so feeling no pressure at all to represent fellow CCers at this nose bleed level.



I'm glad you feel like that Shadow, because if you had any idea of the weight of expectation now resting on your shoulders,not to mention various side bets and wagers etc and the fact that you and you alone now carry the hopes of the entire 11858 members of cyclechat, you'd probably abandon. Just as well you don't, isn't it?

So no pressure.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (13 Jul 2010)

My worst day so far with Evans cracking... only 5 points. I think I have changed my mind and will transfer some riders tonight!


----------



## iAmiAdam (13 Jul 2010)

Saw something on twitter about evans and a broken elbow? I'm swapping him out.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (13 Jul 2010)

Right, that's Evans and Boassen-Haagen out, Schleck and Gesink in... I would also like to replace my KoM choice, Gadret, who has been okay, but not quite in the points every day, with someone else, but I can't do any more today...


----------



## Noodley (13 Jul 2010)

Good day for Team Cattywat today, and I've made a couple more transfers....it'll take a bit of transferring back again as the team is now packed with climbers.


----------



## Crackle (13 Jul 2010)

I effectively picked two and a half teams but in trying to be clever it's worked a bit against me as I've got caught out making the wrong transfers. I gambled with leaving Evans in today and that was a mistake.


----------



## Noodley (13 Jul 2010)

I like the 2 transfer option, it took me a while to notice it was there....oops!

Adds a bit more to the game than simply picking a team at the start and leaving it go. 

But I can see it being a pain when you miss a retiral and end up with no points for the day! Or find out of an withdrawal after transfers made!


----------



## iAmiAdam (13 Jul 2010)

Thats why you should make your transfers in the morning. 

Cancellara out, Pineau in. Evans out, schleck in.

With 10 team value to spare, ohhhh yeahhhh.


----------



## Noodley (13 Jul 2010)

iAmiAdam said:


> Thats why you should make your transfers in the morning.




Only good if you know the DNS list for definite....I like the 2 transfers but maybe future editions could allow a change to the transfer rules? Keep it at two but allow for change of mind, DNS, etc...

....I only know you cannot change as I made a bit of an arse with one tranfer tonight as I had two screens open and was not paying attention and ended up transfering somone who's score I had been looing at rather than the rider I wanted on the team - ho hum. That'll teach me!


----------



## Eoin Rua (13 Jul 2010)

Brought Schleck and Van Den Broeck in - seems to have paid off, best day so far with 66 points - which granted may pale into insignificance at some of your totals, but I'm rather proud of it! Even got some points from domestiques today (although Geraint Thomas has produced nothing since I brought him in)


----------



## biking_fox (14 Jul 2010)

Hate transfers. I'd have been better off if I stuck with my original bets. SO far they have a bad day or two, I swap them out, then they do well, while the person I've swapped in has been rubbish.


----------



## badkitty (14 Jul 2010)

I can't decide whether I'm thrilled or devastated that David Millar got me the Lantern rouge points yesterday. I should probably transfer him, but I cant do that to someone who rode 180 kms by himself with broken ribs thinking he was going to be eliminated. Respect. 


And that's why I will never win fantasy tdf. Too sentimental. 





besides, he might get me the LR points again today!


----------



## Shadow (14 Jul 2010)

Respect. _ Indeed - chapeau to the big man.

_besides, he might get me the LR points again today! _BK, certainly living up to your name!!!_


----------



## Noodley (14 Jul 2010)

Team Cattywat's lowest scoring day to date, a pitiful 36 points....

...Thor back in for next stage.

...and Pineau back in as well, he seems to want to pick up any mountain points on the go.


----------



## Crackle (14 Jul 2010)

I see Chuffy got the Lantern Rouge today, he's probably going to try and tell us it was deliberate


----------



## Chuffy (14 Jul 2010)

Crackle said:


> I see Chuffy got the Lantern Rouge today, he's probably going to try and tell us it was deliberate


I did? Gosh I'm good! 

Who was it? I haven't checked yet...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (15 Jul 2010)

Woo, that was my best score ever today, and I have just hardened up my team for what I think will be a surprisingly tough stage tomorrow.


----------



## Noodley (15 Jul 2010)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Woo, that was my best score ever today, and I have just hardened up my team for what I think will be a surprisingly tough stage tomorrow.



Today overtook yesterday as my worst stage....bums!

But hopefully my transfers over the past few days will pay dividends in the next few stages...


----------



## badkitty (15 Jul 2010)

Its Lisa's team that I can't get over. She's in 30th place with 259 points which isnt that great, but then you look at her team and find out that she missed Stage 4, Stage 5, Stage 6, Stage 7 and Stage 8, and it looks a little more impressive. 

Just think where the dopey mare would be now if she'd noticed that she only had 8 riders for all those stages.


----------



## Lisa21 (15 Jul 2010)

badkitty said:


> Its Lisa's team that I can't get over. She's in 30th place with 259 points which isnt that great, but then you look at her team and find out that she missed Stage 4, Stage 5, Stage 6, Stage 7 and Stage 8, and it looks a little more impressive.
> 
> Just think where the dopey mare would be now if she'd noticed that she only had 8 riders for all those stages.



     

Takes a bow


----------



## Chuffy (15 Jul 2010)

badkitty said:


> Its Lisa's team that I can't get over. She's in 30th place with 259 points which isnt that great, but then you look at her team and find out that she missed Stage 4, Stage 5, Stage 6, Stage 7 and Stage 8, and it looks a little more impressive.
> 
> Just think where the dopey mare would be now if she'd noticed that she only had 8 riders for all those stages.


I think she actually has nine. She's just been keeping one at a time back for 'special backrubs' and suchlike. After all, why have a team of fit young lads and let them tire themselves out pedalling all the time?


----------



## Noodley (16 Jul 2010)

Got e-mail to say daily points highest score will win prize as of tomorrow - road.cc t-shirt.

Pack in them climbers!


----------



## Chuffy (16 Jul 2010)

103 points today, get in!


----------



## Crackle (16 Jul 2010)

Chuffy said:


> 103 points today, get in!



Git! Anthony Chatreu, who tipped you off about him then but for that transfer you'd still be wallowing in my wake.


----------



## Lisa21 (16 Jul 2010)

Chuffy said:


> I think she actually has nine. She's just been keeping one at a time back for 'special backrubs' and suchlike. After all, why have a team of fit young lads and let them tire themselves out pedalling all the time?



Damn..........my strategic plan has been rumbled...........


----------



## Flying_Monkey (16 Jul 2010)

78 today - pretty good - I am going to get Chartreau into my squad for the next mountain stages too, but not yet. I am keeping Arashiro for tomorrow because I have a suspicion about tomorrow being a breakaway special of the kind that he likes. Then I can replace him (Ihave one point over right now...).


----------



## Eoin Rua (16 Jul 2010)

110 points!


----------



## John the Monkey (16 Jul 2010)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Gadret, who has been okay, but not quite in the points every day, with someone else, but I can't do any more today...


Gadret has piles, apparently. Poor sod.


----------



## Noodley (18 Jul 2010)

Transfers paid off...160 points!


----------



## Eoin Rua (18 Jul 2010)

Noodley said:


> Transfers paid off...160 points!



Nice! Had 122 today, 110 on Friday but a dismal 30 something yesterday!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (18 Jul 2010)

114 today - my best ever. But will be even better tomorrow...


----------



## Chuffy (18 Jul 2010)

Noodley said:


> Transfers paid off...160 points!


You utter swine! Does that get you a prize?

Don't think I can get above 5th on Cycle Chat GC...


----------



## Noodley (18 Jul 2010)

Chuffy said:


> You utter swine! Does that get you a prize?



A day of feeling smug


----------



## Noodley (18 Jul 2010)

Noodley said:


> A day of feeling smug



Just checked and 163 was highest score for the day, if only I'd transferred in Kiriyenka instead of Aerts I'd have had 170... bugger.

But I'll stick with the same team for tomorrow, see how it goes.


----------



## Crackle (18 Jul 2010)

Chuffy said:


> You utter swine! Does that get you a prize?
> 
> Don't think I can get above 5th on Cycle Chat GC...



Don't count your chickens on fifth, I'm a plotting


----------



## Chuffy (18 Jul 2010)

Noodley said:


> Just checked and 163 was highest score for the day, if only I'd transferred in Kiriyenka instead of Aerts I'd have had 170... bugger.
> 
> But I'll stick with the same team for tomorrow, see how it goes.


161 to be precise. Hard luck old chap, you missed out by one point.


----------



## Chuffy (18 Jul 2010)

Crackle said:


> Don't count your chickens on fifth, I'm a plotting


Plot, plot on.
I'm Aries by the way....


----------



## badkitty (19 Jul 2010)

Chuffy said:


> 161 to be precise. Hard luck old chap, you missed out by one point.




Oh, that's worse! Chuffy - you should have left him thinking it was more than one point.

But big respect to Noodley - I'd have to join up with about 3 other teams to even get close to 160! Nice one.


----------



## Vidor06 (19 Jul 2010)

Just came back from holidays where I had no internet access to discover that I have not scored any points since stage 9 because some of the riders had dropped out and I did not have a full roster. Gutted. I was going pretty well too. Ah well back to the drawing board with 3 new team members today and a couple of transfers as well.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Jul 2010)

Well, the breakaway win meant my changes did not lead to mega-points (still, 73, not too bad). But I am looking forward to the next couple of days, and I have my team set up now so that two instant changes can be made for the flat stages that will ensure that what seems to be a grimpeur-dominated squad will suddenly look very different.


----------



## badkitty (19 Jul 2010)

I just threw Contador out of my squad. And brought Andy Schleck in. 

I may regret this tomorrow morning when my indignation dies down.


----------



## Chuffy (19 Jul 2010)

badkitty said:


> I just threw Contador out of my squad. And brought Andy Schleck in.
> 
> I may regret this tomorrow morning when my indignation dies down.


A moral bouquet for madam! 
Besides, you get Young Rider points for Schleck but not for Contador....


----------



## badkitty (19 Jul 2010)

Chuffy said:


> A moral bouquet for madam!
> Besides, you get Young Rider points for Schleck but not for Contador...*.*



Am a bit worried about what's in this moral bouquet...it's icky! 

Can I swap it for an immoral one please Chuffers? 

and thanks for that...the young rider thing went over my head..


----------



## Chuffy (19 Jul 2010)

badkitty said:


> Am a bit worried about what's in this moral bouquet...it's icky!
> 
> Can I swap it for an immoral one please Chuffers?


Of course you may. I'll cover a young lad in rose petals and have him delivered to madam post-haste.



> and thanks for that...the young rider thing went over my head..





>


Is ok, it took dobbin here a stage to work that one out....


----------



## Crackle (19 Jul 2010)

I'm starting to lose interest now. It's no longer about having picked a good team initially, it's just become an exercise in shuffling in higher scoring riders, sort of Fantasy Chess.


----------



## Noodley (19 Jul 2010)

Crackle said:


> I'm starting to lose interest now. It's no longer about having picked a good team initially, it's just become an exercise in shuffling in higher scoring riders, sort of Fantasy Chess.




Not doing so well, eh?


----------



## Crackle (19 Jul 2010)

Noodley said:


> Not doing so well, eh?





How's that bet on Luis going


----------



## Noodley (19 Jul 2010)

Crackle said:


> How's that bet on Luis going



He's only 8 minutes down, plenty of racing left yet.

Fair Point.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Jul 2010)

Crackle said:


> I'm starting to lose interest now. It's no longer about having picked a good team initially, it's just become an exercise in shuffling in higher scoring riders, sort of Fantasy Chess.



I do agree with you actually. I didn't do the nrtoone one because its rules were too loose (you could pretty much chose whichever 9 riders you wanted), now I am coming to see the downside of this one (and its largely because I have benefitted from the rules). And of course as the race goes on you can simple maximise your points by chosing riders who cost fewer points but who are unexpectedly higher up in the overall - perhaps progress in the race (form) should change the points cost of riders? But that would produce other problems... perhaps you just shouldn't be able to transfer except when someone is forced to drop out.


----------



## Noodley (19 Jul 2010)

It has it's good and bad points.. having the option of transfers and.limiting it to 2 transfers per stage is a good idea but being able to pick riders high up the GC and getting points is a downfall. It's the first attempt by road.cc I think so something to build on.

I reckon having a 'core team' who only scored for Overall points competitions and which stayed constant, coupled with the 2 transfers per stage rule who then scored for daily stage points might work well - but probably a nightmare to manage!


----------



## Crackle (19 Jul 2010)

Noodley said:


> It has it's good and bad points.. having the option of transfers and.limiting it to 2 transfers per stage is a good idea but being able to pick riders high up the GC and getting points is a downfall. It's the first attempt by road.cc I think so something to build on.
> 
> I reckon having a 'core team' who only scored for Overall points competitions and which stayed constant, coupled with the 2 transfers per stage rule who then scored for daily stage points might work well - but probably a nightmare to manage!



I think it would only take a few tweeks to make it better. Initially I liked the transfers but as the race has gone on it's become obvious who to transfer in, so then it's just a question of figuring out the order you rotate your team, something which I got a bit wrong in the last few stages but I've found myself picking riders who I don't know that well which kinda compensates for my lack of knowledge about them, I don't need any, I just need to examine their scoring patterns, which doesn't really make for fair representation of knowledge to league places.


----------



## Shadow (20 Jul 2010)

Flying_Monkey said:


> _*I do agree with you actually.*_ I didn't do the nrtoone one because its rules were too loose (you could pretty much chose whichever 9 riders you wanted), now I am coming to see the downside of this one (and its largely because I have benefitted from the rules). And of course as the race goes on you can simple maximise your points by chosing riders who cost fewer points but who are unexpectedly higher up in the overall - perhaps progress in the race (form) should change the points cost of riders? But that would produce other problems... perhaps you just shouldn't be able to transfer except when someone is forced to drop out.




Actually guys, surely this is the point of a _fantasy _game! The game cannot be perfect for everyone's liking. You and Crackle no doubt have far greater knowledge of the riders than I, but there should be a mechanism for people like myself to have a chance of being near the top of the GC (or at least the CC league!).


----------



## Chuffy (20 Jul 2010)

Crackle said:


> I think it would only take a few tweeks to make it better. Initially I liked the transfers but as the race has gone on *it's become obvious who to transfer in,* so then it's just a question of figuring out the order you rotate your team, something which I got a bit wrong in the last few stages but I've found myself picking riders who I don't know that well which kinda compensates for my lack of knowledge about them, I don't need any, I just need to examine their scoring patterns, which doesn't really make for fair representation of knowledge to league places.



That's nearly as good as FM's assertion that the other game was too easy because all you had to do was pick the nine best riders! 

Does any of this explain why I'm beating you both? 

I rather like the Road.cc game. It does require more effort, working the transfers to your advantage, but there is a subtle distinction between playing the GC game and picking stage winners. Anyone canny enough to pick Little Tommy got a sackful of points yesterday but I got bugger all because I'm playing a safe GC strategy.


----------



## Shadow (20 Jul 2010)

Chuffy said:


> Anyone canny enough to pick Little Tommy got a sackful of points yesterday but I got bugger all because I'm playing a safe GC strategy.



Precisely. Chapeau to whoever has TV in their team. Like you Chuffers, he has not even been considered for mine - great rider that he may be is.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (20 Jul 2010)

Chuffy said:


> That's nearly as good as FM's assertion that the other game was too easy because all you had to do was pick the nine best riders!



Um, well that was true - there was no limit on the value of the riders you could pick, no requirement to have domestiques etc. I don't know what's so amusing...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (20 Jul 2010)

Shadow said:


> Actually guys, surely this is the point of a _fantasy _game! The game cannot be perfect for everyone's liking.



Well complaining about it and discussing the rules is _also _part of what makes it interesting! 

Anyway, I've got a rider in the break today (Plaza), so I am happy!


----------



## Shadow (20 Jul 2010)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Anyway, I've got a rider in the break today (Plaza), _so I am happy_!



I'm sure you are...

...while he stays there!!


----------



## Chuffy (20 Jul 2010)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Um, well that was true - there was no limit on the value of the riders you could pick, no requirement to have domestiques etc. I don't know what's so amusing...


Go on then Mystic Monkey. Your list of the nine best riders please. I'm sure it's _so_ obvious that everyone who is still playing will have picked the same.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (20 Jul 2010)

Chuffy said:


> Go on then Mystic Monkey. Your list of the nine best riders please. I'm sure it's _so_ obvious that everyone who is still playing will have picked the same.



You know what I mean. This game has criteria - you have to pick only one GC contender, one KM etc. etc. and you have a points limit, so you can't just pick all the most highly rated riders.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (20 Jul 2010)

Shadow said:


> I'm sure you are...
> 
> ...while he stays there!!



We'll see - on the other hand, I transfered out Moreau yesterday which wasn't so clever!


----------



## Chuffy (20 Jul 2010)

Flying_Monkey said:


> You know what I mean. This game has criteria - you have to pick only one GC contender, one KM etc. etc. and you have a points limit, so you can't just pick all the most highly rated riders.


Do I sense a slight shifting of goalposts here FM?  
Come on, your list of the nine best riders please. You _know_ that the top rated riders don't neccesarily score the most points.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (20 Jul 2010)

Chuffy said:


> Come on, your list of the nine best riders please. You _know_ that the top rated riders don't neccesarily score the most points.



I'm not sure where you think you're going with this. You didn't ask me what I meant by 'best' - and what I meant was, as I have just clarified for you, 'top-rated'. Clearly I didn't mean the riders who would actually finish in the top positions as I am not psychic - so that would have been impossible.


----------



## Crackle (20 Jul 2010)

Chuffy said:


> That's nearly as good as FM's assertion that the other game was too easy because all you had to do was pick the nine best riders!
> 
> Does any of this explain why I'm beating you both?



You're in front because you're one of those people who's bread lands jam side up. Some of us have to work hard to achieve our lowly position.


----------



## Chuffy (20 Jul 2010)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I'm not sure where you think you're going with this. You didn't ask me what I meant by 'best' - and what I meant was, as I have just clarified for you, 'top-rated'. Clearly I didn't mean the riders who would actually finish in the top positions as I am not psychic - so that would have been impossible.


Let's see now....


> Not doing this one again, it's just silly. *All you have do to win* is just pick the 9 best riders and there's nothing to stop you doing this.


Your nobility in spurning an easy win does you proud. I prsume you were sandbagging last year?


----------



## Chuffy (20 Jul 2010)

Crackle said:


> You're in front because you're one of those people who's bread lands jam side up. Some of us have to work hard to achieve our lowly position.


You're confusing me with Noodley.


----------



## badkitty (20 Jul 2010)

Well I'm happy. I got 105 points today and am in 12th. I only need a couple more weeks at this rate and I'll be at the top.


----------



## Shadow (21 Jul 2010)

badkitty said:


> I only need a couple more weeks at this rate and I'll be at the top.



I'm sure the riders would love that, why don't you ask them to go round again, missing the first week!!!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (22 Jul 2010)

Well, 6 of my riders in the top 10 today (7 in the Top 20) and GC and KoM leads. I guess my score will be my best ever...


----------



## badkitty (22 Jul 2010)

wow..I got 5 in the top 10 and Roche in at 15th! *stunned* 




Living proof this is getting easier...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (22 Jul 2010)

badkitty said:


> wow..I got 5 in the top 10 and Roche in at 15th! *stunned*



actually, me too on recounting...


----------



## badkitty (22 Jul 2010)

Flying_Monkey said:


> actually, me too on recounting...



Shhhh.. I won't tell if you don't..


----------



## Eoin Rua (22 Jul 2010)

Another pretty good day for me, although no points from KoM and 3 out of 4 of the domestiques - all of whom are in the top 15 in climbing points...on a bleedin' mountain stage! Go figure...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (22 Jul 2010)

125 points for me, but perhaps some underperformance from the Chartreau and Moinard, who I was counting on to pick it up a bit more! I've brought Arashiro back in for tomorrow in place of Chartreau as it's the last day for a mad escape, and Thomas for Rodriguez, hoping he has enough left to get in amongst the sprinters - plus he also TTs well.


----------



## badkitty (22 Jul 2010)

Bah! 109 points and no change of position! It would seem that everyone else did well too. At least I didn't go down though.


----------



## Chuffy (22 Jul 2010)

badkitty said:


> Bah! 109 points and no change of position! It would seem that everyone else did well too. At least I didn't go down though.


There's still time...


----------



## Noodley (23 Jul 2010)

Low score today but still moved up 3 places on the overall league....


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 Jul 2010)

Flat stages have fewer points available - Arashiro and Mondory added some valuable points for very little outlay. For tomorrow and Sunday, I'm bringing back in Petacchi for Roche (who was an amazingly good value choice for Green Jersey contender in the mountains) and Breschl for Mondory. I will probably also replace my remaining climbing domestiques with some cheap sprinters for the final stage!


----------



## Noodley (24 Jul 2010)

Some more progress up the overall league...if only it hadn't taken me a whole week to realise I could make transfers!!!! Grrrr.....


----------



## gazmercer (24 Jul 2010)

I'm doing fairly average, I think.

After the first 3 races of not getting any points because of riders dropping out I eventually started to get some points

At least I'll know better for next year !!

*Your ranking: 743/1613


*


----------



## Noodley (24 Jul 2010)

I hope we don't have to wait til next year - hopefully they will have a Fantasy Vuelta


----------



## iAmiAdam (24 Jul 2010)

right, gonna have to bring contador in for schleck, as much as it pains me.


----------



## Noodley (24 Jul 2010)

iAmiAdam said:


> right, gonna have to bring contador in for schleck, as much as it pains me.



You'll get more points for keeping Schleck...he gets Yellow Jersey and White Jersey Points.

Not that it'll make much difference now - make sure you have Cav.


----------



## Chuffy (24 Jul 2010)

iAmiAdam said:


> right, gonna have to bring contador in for schleck, as much as it pains me.


Losing you four points!


----------



## Chuffy (24 Jul 2010)

I was expecting Bertie to go top 10 today, which is why I dumped Schleck. 
Arse...


----------



## naffets (24 Jul 2010)

+1 on bertie just did enough to secure yellow 
slowly dropped points as late but still 40/1600+ so cant grumble


----------



## Crackle (25 Jul 2010)

Chuffy said:


> I was expecting Bertie to go top 10 today, which is why I dumped Schleck.
> Arse...



Tomorrow, fifth place will rightfully be mine again*




* Unless of course I've picked some 'mares, in which case 7th will be rightfully mine as JTM swooshes past having maintained his dignity picking riders of distinction, unlike Chuffy who put Lance in his team.


----------



## Chuffy (25 Jul 2010)

Crackle said:


> Tomorrow, fifth place will rightfully be mine again*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No points up yet but my crafty tactic of sticking with Petacchi, thus allowing me to transfer in Dean and Boasen Hagen-Daaz seems to have paid off. And of course my amazingly astute pick of Morabito for 10 Lanterne Rouge points. 

The glory of 5th is surely mine!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crackle (25 Jul 2010)

Chuffy said:


> No points up yet but my crafty tactic of sticking with Petacchi, thus allowing me to transfer in Dean and Boasen Hagen-Daaz seems to have paid off. And of course my amazingly astute pick of Morabito for 10 Lanterne Rouge points.
> 
> The glory of 5th is surely mine!!!!!!!!



Oooh it might be close, though Turgot & Roelandts may well swing it for me as I also had Dean and Eddy


----------



## Noodley (25 Jul 2010)

Chuffy seals 5th spot by 2 points from Crackle.....


----------



## Chuffy (25 Jul 2010)

Noodley said:


> Chuffy seals 5th spot by 2 points from Crackle.....


*5 Team Hot Sauce* Chuffy 1258
*6 Pedal Dancers* Crackle 1256

          

Not smug at all, oh no.


----------



## Eoin Rua (25 Jul 2010)

Top 10...happy with that


----------



## Crackle (25 Jul 2010)

Chuffy said:


> *5 Team Hot Sauce* Chuffy 1258
> *6 Pedal Dancers* Crackle 1256
> 
> 
> ...




Jam side up again 

Edit: And congratulations to Shadow who may well take the NRtoone one as well.


----------



## Chuffy (25 Jul 2010)

Crackle said:


> Jam side up again


Like I said, picking Morabito for LR points was inspired. 























Not sure I can keep this smug bullshit going much longer!


----------



## Shadow (25 Jul 2010)

Crackle said:


> Edit: And congratulations to Shadow who may well take the NRtoone one as well.



Accepted and thank you Crispy One. I had a good start and that helped big time as I fell away on the overall on the last 3 stages. 

As for NRtoone version, we'll see when M. Toone returns from Paris. Hope he didn't stumble into radioshack's revelries.


----------



## Noodley (25 Jul 2010)

Yes, well done shadow  B) 

Hope it runs again for the Vuelta...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (26 Jul 2010)

I'm pretty pleased with 7th. If I'd remembered about the transfers in the first 3 stages, I might have been even higher... Chartreau, Arashiro, Mondory and Breschel turned out to be really good value (or underpriced, depending on how you look at it).


----------



## Norry1 (26 Jul 2010)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I'm pretty pleased with 7th. If I'd remembered about the transfers in the first 3 stages, I might have been even higher... Chartreau, Arashiro, Mondory and Breschel turned out to be really good value (or underpriced, depending on how you look at it).



I did this Fantasy League because I'm new to cycling, didn't understand how the TdF worked, and thought this would be a good way to learn.

I ended up with 866 points and came 14th / 40 in the CC League - plus I sort of know what's going on now when I watch it on TV 

Martin


----------



## Shadow (26 Jul 2010)

Noodley said:


> Yes, well done shadow  B)
> 
> Hope it runs again for the Vuelta...



Thanks Noodles. Am tempted to quit while ahead though and give the Vuelta a miss!!!


----------



## Noodley (26 Jul 2010)

Just checked on road.cc and they are to run it agian for the Vuelta...and asking for comment re any improvements you'd like to see for the game.

shadow: if you only take part in the Tour people will start to think you're "doing a Lance" when the rest of us are slogging our guts out all season long


----------



## Shadow (26 Jul 2010)

Noodley said:


> _shadow: if you only take part in the Tour people will start to think you're "doing a Lance"
> 
> _oooh, so vicious, Noodles; I shall have to take up the challenge!
> 
> ...


----------

